# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box تحديثات :  Mcnpro Box official version 3.2.3 Released !!!

## mohamed73

*What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.2.3 ?* *New!!*   Spreadtrum new Flash ICs addedSpreadtrum format bugs fixedAdd Software version detect version    

> Welcome to use McnBox!
> Selected COM9
> Baud setting ...
> Set Baud done
> Initialize in progress ...
> Checking data ...
> Serial No. MCNxxxxxxxxxxxx 
> Firmware V1.15
> Checksum 15B9-21BE Software V3.23
> ...

 Spreadtrum bootloader improvedOther small report bugs fixed   *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*As  usual, We recommend that all customers running previous versions now  upgrade to new version which is available for all customers with valid,  To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] !* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
Best regards!  
Mcnbox

----------

